

Ask HN: Are there any alive and active TELNET BBS systems? - netcrash

Are there any alive and active TELNET BBS systems that are still being used?
======
jliechti1
PTT is still heavily used in Taiwan by university students. The numbers today
might not be quite as high as the quote from Wikipedia below (due to the rise
of Facebook), but the system is definitely still extremely active.

 _" PTT is arguably the largest BBS in the world with more than 1.5 million
registered users. During peak hours, there are over 150,000 users online. It
has over 20,000 boards with a multitude of topics, and more than 20000
articles and 500000 comments are posted every day."_

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PTT_Bulletin_Board_System](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PTT_Bulletin_Board_System)

~~~
netcrash
Wow, thanks! And do you know about any english-languaged bbs?

------
runjake
Yes.

[http://www.google.com/q=telnet+bbs](http://www.google.com/q=telnet+bbs)

~~~
jmerton
That link returns a 404.

------
LarryMade2
There's at least about 20 Commodore 8-bit BBSs up currently,
[http://cbbsoutpost.servebbs.com/](http://cbbsoutpost.servebbs.com/) and I'm
sure more are out there as there have been recently developments in creating
Hayes compatible internet devices.

------
mooism2
If ssh is fine (and I can't think why you'd want to use telnet over ssh), then
try Monochrome (ssh mono@mono.org, though I haven't used it myself in years).
(They might not even have switched off telnet access yet, you never know.)

------
ksherlock
telnet matrixreturns.dyndns.org 6401

It's running on an Apple IIe, so only one user at a time.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfJtD5OeR_k](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfJtD5OeR_k)

------
mindcrime
Oh yeah. Even better, there are still active GOPHER servers out there. Fire up
Links and try hitting gopher://gopherproject.org. You won't be disappointed...

------
luisbebop
check it out [http://cloudwalk.io](http://cloudwalk.io)

